# Haunted Nursing Home 50th birthday party!



## marigolddesigns

Thank you all in advance for reading this! Similar maybe to a insane asylum/hospital theme...but sorry I was not trying to "threadjack" by originally posting this on that thread...never intended to! 



My hubby and I turn 50 in October and November so we are having a Haunted nursing home theme party! So far this is what I've come up with!

Food: Besides the normal passed appetizers.... I have a helper the night of the party to work the kitchen.
Dip bar (served in blenders) for the food area, Guacamole, spinach and onion dips
PVC privacy wall with hanging sheets for an exam area (to block off my kitchen)

Alcohol:
Urine cup specimen Jello shots - 
Syringe "flu" Shots
Polident Punch - something blue with a few pair of floating "dentures" at the bottom...any good punch recipes? With Rum!

Bathroom:
Tub seat with skelly sitting on.
Antique bed pan prop - lots of pill bottles - lysol - emergency pull cord on wall - M-W-F pill sorter - Depend boxs Emergency pull cord near toliet also.

Garage: (dance/dj area) (Activities area)
Pub tables with board games on top for decoration purposes only
Oversized bingo sheets on floor or wall secured

I also purchased today at a yard sale for $10 a walker and a cane with suction cups for skellys for around the house. I have a recliner that will house a skelly knitting with an afgan and we are trying to figure out how to loop wheel of fortune on the laptop and make a makeshift tv for it with static.

My home office will be staged as an Admin area. Doctors lab coat hanging on coat hanger....

PVC orderly and Administrator

Ok....need more ideas! Come'on creative minds.....need some more help! ...
Trying to think of an invite idea....


----------



## marigolddesigns

Other ideas for props:

"jitterbug"...oversized cell phone in a skelly hand...and a life alert!...Also want to set up a pvc prop with a bingo spinner thing


----------



## kmb123

Sounds like an awesome theme and you have some really great ideas! I'm jealous, wish I would've thought of this for my hubby's 40th a few years back. Guess I'll have to plan this theme for 2021 when he turns 50!


----------



## diajoh

Marigold, I know you weren't threadjacking. I wanted this idea to get its own thread before it became a threadjack. I didn't mean to accuse or make you feel bad. I REALLY love this idea.
Unfortunately, I am over 50 and forget the ideas I had this morning (just got home from work). I work in the nutrition department of a hospital (passing trays to patients). 
Some of the patients are nursing home patients, and we have a rehabilitation hospital on one of our floors. Maybe I will ask.
Prunes. Depends. Those disposable bed pads on chairs. Non-skid socks. Adult bibs. Toilet rails. Gripper claws http://www.amazon.com/Folding-Helpi...8&qid=1405822347&sr=8-1&keywords=gripper+claw


----------



## offmymeds

This is awesome!! 

I'm having an activities room as well for my Asylum theme. I found some old board games too, to use as "centerpieces" on the tables. I have lots of puzzles to scatter and stack, and I found a big checker set this weekend at Dollar Tree. it's plastic so i'm going to put it on a piece of foam board. You could have those Big Lettered crossword puzzle books for prizes < the search and find ones> I have a knitting lady who will be setting in a rocker...but of course she will have a few needles sticking out of her....

I have lots of pictures in my album for Asylum props. 

Can't wait to follow along!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, too funny...and I love the polident punch idea lol


----------



## diajoh

False Teeth Ice Molds for the punch http://www.coolstuffexpress.com/store/p/410-Frozen-Smiles-False-Teeth-Ice-Cube-Mold.html


----------



## diajoh

I am not sure you want to go here, but enjoy the Butt-erfly (a real product) http://www.butterfly.com/


----------



## mysterymaiden

Great idea overall and everything you have planned so far is excellent!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Hit up the local goodwill today and found an old lady nightgown for one of my skellies....and at Kmart they had some small (like ziplock) bags for individual pills that you can write on....maybe put some little "blue" pills and mail them with the invites. (altoid mini wintergreen mints will do the trick) - renting a fountain for a house punch "fountain of youth elixir"

Now to think of clever invite. Every year it's know as the 20XX Halloween Spooktacula at the River Road Mortuary....think this year it will be 2014 Halloween Spooktacula at the River Road Retirement and Mortuary.

Any clever wording? Knods to turning 50? Still keeping it Halloween?

Also, looking for a pair of mens SM white boxer shorts and a white tank-style undershirt for under a robe....anyone have one I could buy? 

Thank you all for your input and great feedback as well as ideas!


----------



## marigolddesigns

diajoh said:


> False Teeth Ice Molds for the punch http://www.coolstuffexpress.com/store/p/410-Frozen-Smiles-False-Teeth-Ice-Cube-Mold.html


Have this mold already...but awesome thought!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Diajoh - love the idea of those disposable bed pads on chairs....have a set of gripper claws.

Hubby had 1 day surgery and took home a few extra "patient belongings bags"....maybe stuff them with paper and hang them...or use them for chips, etc..(they were new)..courtesy of the nurse!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Will also be hanging this up again this year....made this last year for CarnEvil


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

How fun! My DH's birthday is in early November, but since he loves Halloween so much, we often surprise him with gifts or a little celebration early so that he can use his presents in our yard haunt. When he turns 50, a combination Halloween/Birthday party is a fantastic idea! 

How about buying some of those little inflatable donut things that people sit on when they have TMI hemorrhoids? You could put them on all your chairs if they are inexpensive. Also, if you have a desk area in your home, a skeleton sitting there filling out a "Last Will & Testament" would be funny. If you like the 'over the hill' kind of jokes, you could have a display table with coffin choices, decorative urns & other funeral planning items. You could even display a few tombstone examples as though they were options to choose from. 

Make sure all your skeletons have hearing aids & glasses, and maybe put some of those alarm necklaces on them in case they fall & can't get up. 

I'm not sure about invitation wording, but I'd definitely try to work in the turning 50/dual celebration thing in there. Maybe some kind of slogan on the invitation like "River Road Retirement Home & Mortuary ~ First You're Over The Hill, Then You're Under Ours". LOL! 

Looking forward to seeing it all come together!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Thanks for all your ideas! I love the wording for the invite...and feel the invite is as much of an important part of the party as the rest of the props! It sets the tone! 
I'll post a picture of it when It's done! 







Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> How fun! My DH's birthday is in early November, but since he loves Halloween so much, we often surprise him with gifts or a little celebration early so that he can use his presents in our yard haunt. When he turns 50, a combination Halloween/Birthday party is a fantastic idea!
> 
> How about buying some of those little inflatable donut things that people sit on when they have TMI hemorrhoids? You could put them on all your chairs if they are inexpensive. Also, if you have a desk area in your home, a skeleton sitting there filling out a "Last Will & Testament" would be funny. If you like the 'over the hill' kind of jokes, you could have a display table with coffin choices, decorative urns & other funeral planning items. You could even display a few tombstone examples as though they were options to choose from.
> 
> Make sure all your skeletons have hearing aids & glasses, and maybe put some of those alarm necklaces on them in case they fall & can't get up.
> 
> I'm not sure about invitation wording, but I'd definitely try to work in the turning 50/dual celebration thing in there. Maybe some kind of slogan on the invitation like "River Road Retirement Home & Mortuary ~ First You're Over The Hill, Then You're Under Ours". LOL!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it all come together!


----------



## marigolddesigns

My neighbor stopped in yesterday with a prop for the Retirement home 50th birthday party......here they are....now just have to figure out a great shot to put inside! 
Maybe something with apple juice or pineapple juice????


----------



## marigolddesigns

Invites are done! Thanks to RavenHollowDesigns on Etsy! She's fast, and does a great job! Also got some "depends" at the local thrift store...they had a bunch of unopened packages for only $2.00!


----------



## offmymeds

The invites are AWESOME!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Dressing up as an old lady administrator...hubby as an old man caretaker...found these AWESOME masks made in Chicago....alittle pricey but sooo worth it. 
Here is the beginning stage of my costume! Also found a mask for one of my props...hubby modeling it here! Perfect for my bingo guy!


----------



## offmymeds

^^ is there another picture? maybe the one of your hubby with the bingo dude....or is he the one modeling your admin costume? hahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## marigolddesigns

offmymeds said:


> ^^ is there another picture? maybe the one of your hubby with the bingo dude....or is he the one modeling your admin costume? hahahahaaaaaa!


Here is hubby in the car with the bingo dude mask...I will take a pic of him in his old man costume....his mask is awesome


----------



## printersdevil

Those masks are awesome! I love yours and the dress. It is perfect. I think I have an old man mask.


----------



## offmymeds

haha, that mask is great!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Starting getting my props dressed for the party! Here are a couple old men hanging around the home......and the lady holding her baby...sad!


----------



## offmymeds

Those are awesome!!!!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Nothing says nursing home then SARS...and a crazy bird lady....this one has both! I have a great old birdcage with about 5 blackbirds inside and ontop of.....with this lady near by!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Looking really great! Love your nursing home inhabitants!


----------



## marigolddesigns

So this is on my next prop to do list.....I've been like a madwoman scouring the goodwills for an old meat grinder. 
Thinking this year of putting out a taco bar on my buffet...wouldn't he be nice near the "ground meat"?


----------



## diajoh

Friend of my sister-in-law posted the following to Facebook. It sort of ties in, and it's funny. https://www.facebook.com/BootsyColl...8.239747.9490092348/10152463207972349/?type=1


----------



## marigolddesigns

Glued a scrabble game together for some of my old folks who are playing in the activities room!


----------



## kittyvibe

looks great, but unless this was on purpose, you need an N for condemned  cool idea!



marigolddesigns said:


> Glued a scrabble game together for some of my old folks who are playing in the activities room!
> View attachment 219994


----------



## marigolddesigns

oops! Kittyvibe...fixed! Thank you!


kittyvibe said:


> looks great, but unless this was on purpose, you need an N for condemned  cool idea!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Started the door to keep unsafe patients out! Want to age it up abit....without having to repaint the door...any suggestions?


----------



## marigolddesigns

Started to layer the mantle for the nursing home.


----------



## Sharonr3106

You have some great ideas! For the invites, I was thinking could you do them on the style of a hospital admittance form for each guest. You have the doctors who have authorized admission to the home as yourself and your partner. You could keep it humorous, by having boxes that are already ticked such as, does the person listed above have their own teeth and hair? Tick no, can the person listed above go to the toilet themselves? tick no, list your address as the home and give it a wacky name, list the homes top class facilities but then google some pictures of old fashioned care homes, wheelchairs etc to add that look ancient, I'm sure your guests would see the funny side


----------



## marigolddesigns

Sharon3106 thank you for your suggestions! Love your idea for the admittance form...might use it as a design for something as my invites have already gone out....if you look back maybe a few pages you will see them. Maybe some custom paper napkins???






Sharonr3106 said:


> You have some great ideas! For the invites, I was thinking could you do them on the style of a hospital admittance form for each guest. You have the doctors who have authorized admission to the home as yourself and your partner. You could keep it humorous, by having boxes that are already ticked such as, does the person listed above have their own teeth and hair? Tick no, can the person listed above go to the toilet themselves? tick no, list your address as the home and give it a wacky name, list the homes top class facilities but then google some pictures of old fashioned care homes, wheelchairs etc to add that look ancient, I'm sure your guests would see the funny side


----------



## marigolddesigns

Making poop cookies today...and setting up this weekend for next weekend's party! I haven't been on in awhile...hope everyone is ready!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Saw this prop at Halloween Annex in Worcester, MA...for $300 and thought I could try and make that. With a donation of an antique meat grinder, use of a small foot stool, severed head and Great Stuff...plus some craft paint....here she is. Putting her on the buffet table near the ground meat for the taco bar! The lighting is a bit bright in this photo...think it will look great at night with correct lighting. Even grossed me out! Might put a nurses hat on her....or just leave a bloody up hospital gown on the table below it.


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, that is GROSS. In a good way. Not sure I would eat things that were near it though. LOL


----------



## aels747

marigolddesigns said:


> Thank you all in advance for reading this! Similar maybe to a insane asylum/hospital theme...but sorry I was not trying to "threadjack" by originally posting this on that thread...never intended to!
> 
> Sounds like an awesome party! No idea how I could top that!
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby and I turn 50 in October and November so we are having a Haunted nursing home theme party! So far this is what I've come up with!
> 
> Food: Besides the normal passed appetizers.... I have a helper the night of the party to work the kitchen.
> Dip bar (served in blenders) for the food area, Guacamole, spinach and onion dips
> PVC privacy wall with hanging sheets for an exam area (to block off my kitchen)
> 
> Alcohol:
> Urine cup specimen Jello shots -
> Syringe "flu" Shots
> Polident Punch - something blue with a few pair of floating "dentures" at the bottom...any good punch recipes? With Rum!
> 
> Bathroom:
> Tub seat with skelly sitting on.
> Antique bed pan prop - lots of pill bottles - lysol - emergency pull cord on wall - M-W-F pill sorter - Depend boxs Emergency pull cord near toliet also.
> 
> Garage: (dance/dj area) (Activities area)
> Pub tables with board games on top for decoration purposes only
> Oversized bingo sheets on floor or wall secured
> 
> I also purchased today at a yard sale for $10 a walker and a cane with suction cups for skellys for around the house. I have a recliner that will house a skelly knitting with an afgan and we are trying to figure out how to loop wheel of fortune on the laptop and make a makeshift tv for it with static.
> 
> My home office will be staged as an Admin area. Doctors lab coat hanging on coat hanger....
> 
> PVC orderly and Administrator
> 
> Ok....need more ideas! Come'on creative minds.....need some more help! ...
> Trying to think of an invite idea....


Sounds like an awesome Idea....no idea how u could top that!!!!


----------



## dawnski

Any party pics yet?


----------



## marigolddesigns

Hi Everyone!
Ok, our bash was this past Saturday night! We had so much fun...so many people came! We counted 132 guests! Weather was great so we had the overflow of guests outback at a fire! Living room was all food...dining area was all drink...garage was dancing! I do have some photos of props that I took before things got rolling...I had a friend who is a photographer take party pics...but he left for his honeymoon this morning, so I will have to wait for those!

Party overview!
The only food I made was a nacho bar...and there was so much food brought, that we had a lot left over of mine! No worries, it made for good hangover food then next morning while cleaning up!
The fountain that we rent every year stopped working after about 20 minutes. No worries...put a ladle in and ladled it out. Next morning found out that the hose had come unattached. The rental company reimbursed the $$
DJ was awesome, although he showed up on time, he forgot his light show and had to leave to get it which made him late getting back. He was setting up and guests were already here so I just put a Halloween cd on until things got rolling. It, however, made him nervous and I don't think he operated my fog machine once....no biggie!

Party was going great ...around 11:30 one of my friends wanted me to pose for a picture, and "big Shon", one of my awesome party guests who is 6"7", 290lbs...decided to "photobomb" the photo and ran straight on into me, popping my big toenail off the nail bed.....OUCH!! I thought I broke my toe until I could see better and saw my toenail sticking straight up. After some thought and locating the firefighter/EMT at the party....with someone holding my hands they pulled the toenail off and bandaged me up! There goes the rest of the night...but....up until then it was awesome! I was in a lot of pain and felt sick.
No issues with drama or guests...everyone has messaged us and said the best party ever! Lots of wonderful costumes and lots of fun memories made!

Here are the few pics that I took before things got started! These were the outside...I had all red floods on the house that dimmed and got brighter all night


----------



## marigolddesigns




----------



## marigolddesigns

Here are a few of the bathroom. ...I had a track from darklord looping on a laptop..creepy asylum music


----------



## marigolddesigns

not loving how these are loading...going to try an album later!


----------



## marigolddesigns

one more...poop cookies...were to die for! Delicious! My daughter found a spoof "poo-doh" mold...looked just like the real thing...put them on a depend in a bed pan...they all went! Tasted like little Debbie brownies!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Why are all my vertical photos loading horizontally??


----------



## dawnski

Oh my gosh, that is so wonderfully gross! Are those brownies pushed into the play doh mold?



marigolddesigns said:


> one more...poop cookies...were to die for! Delicious! My daughter found a spoof "poo-doh" mold...looked just like the real thing...put them on a depend in a bed pan...they all went! Tasted like little Debbie brownies!
> View attachment 227134


----------



## marigolddesigns

dawnski said:


> Oh my gosh, that is so wonderfully gross! Are those brownies pushed into the play doh mold?


No, someone on here gave me the recipe...it was 1 boxed cake mix, 1 egg, 3 oz of softened cream cheese and 5 tbl butter....they were rich and delicious....after a few drinks I walked around asking if anyone wanted a piece of sh*&....they were good..Poo-doh mold found at Walmart


----------



## marigolddesigns

Hubby & I


----------



## marigolddesigns

RIP Youth!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG! Awesome, just awesome! And the poop cookies.......hysterical  Soo sorry to hear about your toe....holy crap that sounded painful. Looks like you handled all the problems that came up and everyone had a great time! 
Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ouch!!!! So sorry to hear about your toe, buy at least it will b a party everyone remembers lol. And I'm so glad the cookies turned out, I'm attaching my original post so if anyone needs the recipe...



pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 207090
> 
> 
> Poop cookies anyone lol...these would b great for the stool sample
> 
> http://www.sweetdreamscakeapp.com/2013/03/25/cat-poop-cookies-for-april-fools-day/


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ow! Ow! Ow! That stinks about your toe but it sounds like you handled it like a trooper! Your party details sound great and the pictures look awesome too. So glad you had fun despite a bit of an accident!


----------



## Alina Rodina

Awesome idea))


----------



## marigolddesigns

Old man waiting outside the bathroom!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Love this pic of one of my guests with a prop


----------



## marigolddesigns

My BFF with my guy coming back from the Cooties Clinic!


----------



## marigolddesigns

A great gift brought to Tim and I from Uncle Fester and Lerch


----------



## marigolddesigns

Love my Brother in law!
View attachment 229591


----------



## marigolddesigns

http://http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Liquid-Vampire/Detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Title&e11=liquid%20vampire&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=community%20list&soid=sr_results_p1i1

Yes! My famous liquid vampire recipe is on allrecipes.com....you can see it in a dispenser with the words fermented prune juice for my nursing home party!


----------



## marigolddesigns

in my change out costume...a widow mourning her youth! Passing out flu shots of course!


----------

